# Im Videotag "Poster"-Attribut mittels onClick sofort ändern?



## Bandit_profi (28. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab eine Reihe von Videos, die mittels HTML5-Video-Tags auf einer Website eingebunden sind. Für alle Tags wurden mit Hilfe des Poster-Attributes Bilder gesetzt, die eine entsprechende Nummerierung zur Unterscheidung bilden. Durch onClick-Events möchte ich die Bilder nach Aufruf jetzt ausgrauen lassen. Das funktioniert auch soweit, allerdings wechselt sich das Bilder immer nur, wenn das Video komplett angesehen wurde. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das vermeiden kann?


```
'<video width="32" height="32" poster="_img/g'+ abc[i] +'.png" onclick="this.poster=\'_img/w' + abc[i] + '.png\';this.play();"><source src="' + getvideo(link) + '" type="video/mp4"></video>'
```

Schönen Gruß,
Bandit


----------

